
Bugged Planet - DyslexicAtheist
https://buggedplanet.info/index.php?title=Main_Page
======
7777fps
[OT] It's clearly a slow news day today but what's with almost all the
submissions today being very content-lite?

Very little actual news or explanation, just links to wikis or other content
without any context.

Perhaps it's often like this but there is fewer people to shape the front-page
today.

Perhaps submitter could explain the submission?

~~~
nicehat
Why should submitter explain the submission?

There's plenty of content in the link, and afaik we are all still being spied
on by utterly unaccountable forces.

~~~
lucb1e
I don't think it's unreasonable to ask the author what they meant to convey
with a random link.

------
nemophilist345
As interesting as this wiki is, it doesn't appear to be actively maintained
for a long time.

~~~
rendx
A wiki is a wiki: Content is maintained by all its users! Seeing an older
longer history makes me confident that it will be around for longer, and that
potential additions by readers won't go to waste.

------
tpmx
I've helped architect the LI/Lawful Interception solution/integration aspect
on a product that's not listed. I don't feel bad about this.

Should I? It's what's being used to catch murderers, kidnappers and
terrorists. Its use is being controlled by very serious judges/courts.

~~~
deogeo
> Its use is being controlled by very serious judges/courts.

'Controlled' is an overstatement:
[https://www.popehat.com/2014/07/15/warrants-bulwark-of-
liber...](https://www.popehat.com/2014/07/15/warrants-bulwark-of-liberty-or-
paper-shield/)

~~~
tpmx
Not every country in the west is like the US.

~~~
deogeo
Do we know how much tougher the warrant requirement is in other countries?

Australia is expanding anti-protest laws [1,2], the UK police is helping
blacklist union organizers [3], and sharing information on disabled people and
activist with private companies [4,5]. And as China's influence on Australia
and New Zealand expands, there's a very real risk surveillance abuse will get
even worse. And of course if you dare turn surveillance around on those with
power, you can expect consequences [6]. There are precious few countries where
surveillance is only used to catch murderers and kidnappers. And even in
those, you're helping set up suppression infrastructure that a malicious
government can use if they ever gain power in the future.

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2019/aug/20/queen...](https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2019/aug/20/queensland-police-to-get-new-powers-to-search-climate-change-
protesters)

[2] [https://www.smh.com.au/opinion/nsw-antiprotest-laws-are-
part...](https://www.smh.com.au/opinion/nsw-antiprotest-laws-are-part-of-a-
corrosive-national-trend-20160322-gno10h.html)

[3]
[https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-43507728](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-43507728)

[4] [https://www.themeteor.org/2019/07/27/gmp-shares-disabled-
pro...](https://www.themeteor.org/2019/07/27/gmp-shares-disabled-protesters-
info-with-dwp/)

[5] [https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2009/apr/20/police-
intelligen...](https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2009/apr/20/police-intelligence-
e-on-berr)

[6] [https://www.businessinsider.com/tweets-that-got-people-
arres...](https://www.businessinsider.com/tweets-that-got-people-
arrested-2013-7?op=1#9-tweeting-your-frustration-about-a-flight-delay-9) \-
10th tweet

~~~
tpmx
> There are precious few countries where surveillance is only used to catch
> murderers and kidnappers.

I think that number is down to ~0 after 9/11\. The more relevant distiction
nowadays is between countries that are performing mass surveillance and those
that are not.

~~~
NateEag
How could you ever know that a country is not performing mass surveillance?

It just takes one leak to show that one does, but confirming the opposite
seems impossible to me. You'd have to know everything about every detail of
the whole government.

~~~
tpmx
The technically competent countries are (probably) doing it. That's the best I
can say, honestly.

